
Best apps in a limited app store for Amazon Kindle Fire HD tablets - apress
http://gravitationalpull.net/wp/?p=2263
======
larsberg
I've also just contacted providers of apps on Google Play. Usually, they
either provide an APK file or push their app onto the Amazon store (it's been
50/50 on the places I've contacted).

I know it would be easier to get a Nexus 7 in some respects, but I'm
unfortunately heavily invested in Amazon Video, which isn't available there.

